# IronMag Research Peptides NOW Available!



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2014)

*Introducing high quality pure peptides from IronMag Research!

*




*

IGF1-LR3 1MG
CJC-1295 5MG w/DAC
IPAMORELIN 2MG
GHRP-2 5MG
GHRP-6 5MG
MOD GRF 1-29 2MG
MELANOTAN-2 10 MG*




THESE CHEMICALS ARE INTENDED AS RESEARCH CHEMICALS ONLY


----------



## ebfitness (Nov 15, 2014)

Sweeeet


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 20, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## tl0311 (Nov 20, 2014)

Mass spected like the chems?


----------

